# Disturbing News?



## Yeahbut (Jan 19, 2005)

I received a gift of two of these silly-ems. I have been told that they grow aggressive enough to kill an Oscar .. which was to become their next tank mates. If da Buford Fish (Fahaka Puffer) wasn't so beauitful I would let them bunk with him.... Any experience wit dis guy checking me out about why he didn't get a slice from the empty Dominos Boxes in da background!!!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hes beautiful!


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

OHMGosh ,yes very beautiful !


----------

